# Hacking the Tesla MCU/IC



## Maximum Turtles (Aug 12, 2018)

Lemme know if you have any questions, I'm very familiar with this system.


----------



## hokiematt (Feb 13, 2018)

I picked up an IC off of eBay; I can give it 12V and see the CAN bus start broadcasting when I toggle the wake-up line, but the display itself stays dark. Does anyone know if the MCU has to be attached for the IC to show anything? I wondering if I was sold a bad display...


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

hokiematt said:


> I picked up an IC off of eBay; I can give it 12V and see the CAN bus start broadcasting when I toggle the wake-up line, but the display itself stays dark. Does anyone know if the MCU has to be attached for the IC to show anything? I wondering if I was sold a bad display...


Yes, the IC displays nothing unless the ethernet cables are hooked up when it starts up. Thereafter the display should stay active even if you disconnect ethernet


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

My rough plan as of now is to develop a hardware "modchip" type solution to allow root on these displays regardless of firmware versions etc. to allow them to be repurposed in non Tesla vehicles. I have no idea if or indeed how that will work.


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

jackbauer said:


> My rough plan as of now is to develop a hardware "modchip" type solution to allow root on these displays regardless of firmware versions etc. to allow them to be repurposed in non Tesla vehicles. I have no idea if or indeed how that will work.



sounds like a great idea


----------

